# Adventstour Rund ums Naafbachtal



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2011)

Der Jörg wird heute SPAM-König!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der Jörg wird heute SPAM-König!



Mal schauen ob ich 14 Uhr schaffe  da ich Frühschicht habe


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich 14 Uhr schaffe  da ich Frühschicht habe


 
Sven, Du kannst ja auch noch später dazustoßen. Wir finden bestimmt einen Treffpunkt der gut von Dir später angefahren werden kann. Spätestens aber zum  und  und  in Seelscheid kannst Du ja dabei sein.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Sven, Du kannst ja auch noch später dazustoßen. Wir finden bestimmt einen Treffpunkt der gut von Dir später angefahren werden kann. Spätestens aber zum  und  und  in Seelscheid kannst Du ja dabei sein.



Das stimmt .. es wird bestimmt eine möglichkeit geben dazu zu stoßen


----------



## soka70 (28. September 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .
> 
> Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.
> 
> ...




OhOh, an diesem Wochenende ist auch Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt, soweit ich mich erinnere, trifft man(n)/frau sich Freitagabend dort um den ein oder anderen Glühwein/Eierpunsch (bäh!!!! :kotz zu vernichten. 

Bitte bei der Tourenplanung berücksichtigen....


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> OhOh, an diesem Wochenende ist auch Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt, soweit ich mich erinnere, trifft man(n)/frau sich Freitagabend dort um den ein oder anderen Glühwein/Eierpunsch (bäh!!!! :kotz zu vernichten.
> 
> Bitte bei der Tourenplanung berücksichtigen....


 
Soweit ich weis, ist das nur eine besondere, sportartspezifische Form der Vorbereitung von weiblichen TEAM Mitgliedern und deren SympatisantInen .

Hier wird doch keiner Schwäche zeigen, oder?


----------



## ultra2 (28. September 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> ...Hier wird doch keiner Schwäche zeigen, oder?




Schwäche zeigen? Niemals!!

Setzt aber trotzdem das Anforderungsprofil deutlich herauf.


----------



## Seelrider (28. September 2011)

Hallo Dart,

gerne bin ich bei der Adventstour am 26.11 dabei. Ich glaube wir müssen die Matschlöcher nicht lange suchen, die finden uns auf jeder Strecke im Naafbach- und Aggertal, besonders im November.

Sag mal "Ist schon wieder Weihnachten?"


----------



## Dart (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Jahr ist schon wieder rum und die Adventszeit steht vor der Tür, da kann man diesen Fred auch wieder rauspulen. Diesmal werde ich auch nicht wieder alle Threads vollspamen

Der Termin für die Seelscheider Adventstour steht: klick mich

Wir werden uns diesmal mehr am oberen Naafbachtal aufhalten und wir hoffen wieder auf rege Beteiligung.


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2012)

uih,
das ist wieder am Tag nach dem Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt, autsch 

Leider kann ich dieses Jahr an beiden Tagen nicht...bin arbeiten in München  

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Oktober 2012)

Was????

Und mit wem soll ich dann durch Deutz irren 

 @Dart,
kann ich im Moment noch nicht genau sagen. Aber ich halte es im Auge.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Oktober 2012)

Jörg bin dabei , auch wenn ich noch Alkohol im Blut haben werde 

Notfalls lasst mich einfach liegen


----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Jörg bin dabei


 




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> auch wenn ich noch Alkohol im Blut haben werde Notfalls lasst mich einfach liegen


 
Hennef ???


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Oktober 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Hennef ???



 ne Arbeitssaufen


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2012)

Was anderes ist Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt auch nicht.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Oktober 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Das Jahr ist schon wieder rum und die Adventszeit steht vor der Tür, da kann man diesen Fred auch wieder rauspulen. Diesmal werde ich auch nicht wieder alle Threads vollspamen
> 
> Der Termin für die Seelscheider Adventstour steht: klick mich
> 
> Wir werden uns diesmal mehr am oberen Naafbachtal aufhalten und wir hoffen wieder auf rege Beteiligung.



Muß ich leider arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Oktober 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was anderes ist Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt auch nicht.


----------



## Harsch (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei. 
Grüße Harald


----------



## Ironmaiden (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch da bei... mal sehen, was nach gut 3 Jahren Abstinenz noch geht!


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Oktober 2012)

Ironmaiden schrieb:


> Bin auch da bei... mal sehen, was nach gut 3 Jahren Abstinenz noch geht!


keine Angst ich halte das Tempo schon unten


----------



## Dart (15. November 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Das Jahr ist schon wieder rum und die Adventszeit steht vor der Tür, da kann man diesen Fred auch wieder rauspulen. Diesmal werde ich auch nicht wieder alle Threads vollspamen
> 
> Der Termin für die Seelscheider Adventstour steht: klick mich
> 
> Wir werden uns diesmal mehr am oberen Naafbachtal aufhalten und wir hoffen wieder auf rege Beteiligung.


 
Ich zitier mich mal selbst, denn es sind nur noch gut zwei Wochen bis zur Tour.

Also wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## bibi1952 (16. November 2012)

Hallo Jörg,

deine Tour ist eh schon zu voll.

Der Letzte muss sich durch tiefe Spurrillen quälen und wird auf der Tour somit fertig gemacht.

VG
Werner


----------



## AnjaR (16. November 2012)

Tja Werner,
dann müsst Ihr starken, schnellen Fahrer nach *hinten*, damit wir langsameren den noch fahrbaren Boden vorne haben und nicht alle Körner verbrauchen.
Gruß 
Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. November 2012)

Hmmm was sind das denn für Wetteraussichten  Ihr wollt wohl überall Schlammlöcher haben was


----------



## AnjaR (28. November 2012)

Na Sven, wo bekommt man Fangopackungen mit Spaßfaktor kostenlos?
Schlammig und matschig wird's auf jeden Fall.
Ich freu mich trotzdem.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Dart (29. November 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Na Sven, wo bekommt man Fangopackungen mit Spaßfaktor kostenlos?
> Schlammig und matschig wird's auf jeden Fall.
> Ich freu mich trotzdem.
> Gruß Anja


 

So, gestern Abend nochmal ein Teilstück getestet . Sagen wir es mal vorsichtig: Ich werde niemanden mit Schutzblechen auslachen (ich montiere meine definitiv).

Eigentlich sollten Ballonreifen aufgezogen werden, der Auftrieb würde helfen. 

Bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. November 2012)

oh 

gibt es eine Truppe, die schon mal den Platz am Glühweinzelt freihält?

Vielleicht kann "mann" da ein paar Freiwillige für finden...dumdidum...

grüße


----------



## Dart (30. November 2012)

Hier mal wertfrei die Aussichten für morgen :





Wir überlegen gerade, die Tour auf anderen Wegen und in verkürzter Form an zu gehen. Da der Weihnachtsmarkt um 15:00 Uhr die Stände öffnet, könnte man auch dann auch erst etwas später starten.

Meinungen


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2012)

Hi,
angesichts der Menge an Leuten, die schwer zu kriegen (=zu informieren) sein wird, würde ich es bei der normalen Startzeit belassen. 

Vor 12.30 Uhr kommst du dann doch nicht los und bis 15.00 Uhr schaffen wir das schon mit ein-zwei Pannen (sind ja Tomburger angemeldet  )

grüße
C.

P.S. "mein" Wetter sagt nix von Regen für morgen  wetter.de -nehmen wir doch einfach die Vorhersage?!


----------



## Dart (30. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> grüße
> C.
> 
> P.S. "mein" Wetter sagt nix von Regen für morgen  wetter.de -nehmen wir doch einfach die Vorhersage?!


----------



## bibi1952 (30. November 2012)

Habe mich abgemeldet.
Muss um 13:00 Uhr beim Aufbau einer Bude auf dem Overather Weihnachtsmarkt behilflich sein.

Komme eventuell mit dem Bike nach, brauche ja nur nach den tiefen Spuren im Naafbachtal zu schauen und diesen zu folgen.
VG
Werner


----------



## ultra2 (30. November 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> ...Meinungen



Erstmal heute überstehen...


----------



## BoosBiker (30. November 2012)

HalliHallo,
ich bin lieber im matschigen Wald.Weihnachtsmarkt ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Bis bald-im matschigen Wald!
Chris


----------



## Dart (1. Dezember 2012)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> HalliHallo,
> ich bin lieber im matschigen Wald.Weihnachtsmarkt ist mir nicht so wichtig.
> Bis bald-im matschigen Wald!
> Chris


 
Also Chris, nur um das mal klar zu stellen: mehr Matsch und Wald zur selben Zeit als im Naafbachtal wirst Du nur schwer finden....
























































definitiv


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Also Chris, nur um das mal klar zu stellen: mehr Matsch und Wald zur selben Zeit als im Naafbachtal wirst Du nur schwer finden....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (1. Dezember 2012)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Habe mich abgemeldet.
> Muss um 13:00 Uhr beim Aufbau einer Bude auf dem Overather Weihnachtsmarkt behilflich sein.
> 
> Komme eventuell mit dem Bike nach, brauche ja nur nach den tiefen Spuren im Naafbachtal zu schauen und diesen zu folgen.
> ...



Hi Werner,

schade, aber Du kannst Dich wirklich noch auf unsere Fährte heften. Gegen 14:00 Uhr werden wir wohl auf dem Agger-Trail an Overath vorbei fahren und dann geht es nach Marialinden hoch. Dann Naafbachtal, Mohlscheid, Holzbach ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2012)

Also es war Trocken von Oben aber irgendwie wurde ich doch nass. Das Naafbachtal war Nass/Matschig/Schlammig.. 
Aber der Service ( Glühweinmobil ) und die Nette Stimmung hat alles wettgemacht  Und als Bonus noch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt  Gerne Wieder ...vielleicht mal im Sommer


----------



## AnjaR (1. Dezember 2012)

Allen Vorhersagen zum Trotz war heute bestes Bikewetter. Von oben Sonne, naja von unten halt vieeeeeeeel Matsch. Dazu ca. 20 unerschütterliche Biker bester Laune. Diese Mischung versprach Spaß und gute Unterhaltung. Trotz stellenweise knöcheltiefem Matsch haben wir niemanden im Matsch stecken lassen oder verloren. Nach gelungener Tour mit Glühwein, Kakao und Keksverpflegung noch schnell die Bikes bei Harsch und uns abgespritzt und auf zum Weihnachtsmarkt. Einerseits schade, dass Ihr schon so früh weg musstet, andererseits seid Ihr noch auf fahrbarer Straße heimgekommen. Um ca. 20.30 Uhr war alles weiß. Es schneit z.Zt. dicke, dichte Flocken. Irgendwas ist wohl an dem Sprichwort dran: "Wenn Engel reisen, lacht der Himmel". Heute hat er sehr sonnig gelacht.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer für den tollen Tag, hoffentlich hattet Ihr auch soviel Spaß wie wir. 
Bis bald im Wald
Anja + Jörg


----------



## soka70 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ach das ist doch immer wieder schön!!!

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen und Planungen!!! 

In Hennef bleibt nichts vom Schnee liegen, schade!


----------



## Seelrider (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo an die Matschfahrer und 
"Danke" an das Organisation- und Guide Team Jörg und Anja.

Es war schön mit euch zu fahren, zu pausieren und zu plaudern. Der Schlamm war schnell vergessen, ich hoffe mein Rad vergisst ebenso schnell.
Auch wenn ich etwas früher die Gruppe verlassen musste, war die Strecke bis dahin gut gewählt. (manche Schlammlöcher geschickt umfahren)







Der Besuch auf dem Weihnachtmarkt mit Reibekuchen und Waffeln konnte meinen Fettstoffwechsel wieder gehörig ankurbeln. 
Ein wenig Schnee kam auch noch in der Nacht zum 1. Advent.  
So jetzt noch tiefere Temperaturen und es kann das Abenteuer "Snowbiken" beginnen.
Ein Gruß an alle Mitfahrer
....wenig Pannen, wo waren die TTler?


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Dezember 2012)

Seelrider schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Gruß an alle Mitfahrer
> ....wenig Pannen, wo waren die TTler?



Na ja du warst nicht lange weg ...da Wollte die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr   Aber auch das Problem wurde gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

irgendwie hat das Timing zwischen uns gestern nicht gepasst, sehr, sehr Schade. Ich hatte meine Zeitplanung eigentlich schon großzügig bemessen (meine Rollzeit 2:45h), aber es dauert dann doch immer länger.

Ich werde die Anregungen und eindeutigen Hinweise " ...vielleicht mal im Sommer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" mir zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## AnjaR (2. Dezember 2012)

Seelrider schrieb:


> .... wo waren die TTler?




Matschscheu


----------



## Tazz (2. Dezember 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Matschscheu



Nicht nur die ...


----------



## BoosBiker (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Anja&Jörg,
  es war eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten durch euer Matsch-Revier.
 Ich glaube den Matsch hat die meisten nicht gestört,es gab sogar Leute die haben ihre heißen Schuhe im Matsch gekühlt(stimmt doch ,Sonja!)Das Video zeige ich keinem -Sonjas Privatsphäre!! 

  Hier gibt es Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54927

  Gruß
  [FONT="]Chris[/FONT]


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Dezember 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Matschscheu



Arbeitend!


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Matschscheu



Ne, bestimmt nicht! Habe gerade einen riesigen Drecksklumpen in die Waschmachine gepackt 

Eher "vorbereitend", was das nächste Grossevent angeht


----------



## soka70 (2. Dezember 2012)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Matsch hat die meisten nicht gestört,es gab sogar Leute die haben ihre heißen Schuhe im Matsch gekühlt(stimmt doch ,Sonja!)Das Video zeige ich keinem -Sonjas Privatsphäre!!



 Danke Chris!


----------



## Dart (2. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir ein paar Bilder -> guckst Du


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> irgendwie hat das Timing zwischen uns gestern nicht gepasst, sehr, sehr Schade. Ich hatte meine Zeitplanung eigentlich schon großzügig bemessen (meine Rollzeit 2:45h), aber es dauert dann doch immer länger.
> 
> ...



naja, zumindest hat MEINE Wettervorhersage gestimmt, es war bestes 
Wetter von oben 

nach 90 Minuten hatte ich aber alle Buden durch und mich sowohl durchgetrunken als auch durchgemampft und bin dann durch das schon auf normalem Weg ziemlich feuchte Naafbachtal gen Heimat gerollt.

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat, aber wer zu spät kommt.... (quatsch anders: wer zu früh kommt  )

grüße und bis samstag
C.


----------



## Dart (3. Dezember 2012)

sun909 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, zumindest hat MEINE Wettervorhersage gestimmt, es war bestes
> Wetter von oben
> ...
> grüße und bis samstag
> C.


 
Ja vielen Dank dafür, besseres ging es kaum 

Ab sofort wirst Du vor jeder Tour zum Sonnen-Tanzen gebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (3. Dezember 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Arbeitend!



Ok Barbara,
das zählt. Alles andere sind nur Ausreden.


----------



## blueskies (4. Dezember 2012)

ich wollte mich bei euch für die nette Tour bedanken, für mich als Einsteiger ne schöne Gelegenheit, das Tal mal von der eher dreckigen Seite kennen zu lernen. Bin gern mal wieder dabei


----------

